# Memorial Day Deal at Amazon for Photoshop Lightroom



## Admin US West (May 30, 2011)

I don't know how many copies they have, but $119.99 is a good price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox?ref_=pe_36900_19975460


----------



## unfocused (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I was a little concerned because the seller is actually 17th St. Photo, which I'm not familiar with and I noticed that ship dates are quite slow (four weeks or more). Most of the negative customer feedback (and there wasn't a lot negative) seemed to be regarding slow shipment. 

My guess is they don't actually have the product in stock but order it from Adobe once they know how many orders they have. 

On the other hand, can't beat the price and since I'm not in any great hurry, I decided to give it a go.


----------



## Admin US West (May 30, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was a little concerned because the seller is actually 17th St. Photo, which I'm not familiar with and I noticed that ship dates are quite slow (four weeks or more). Most of the negative customer feedback (and there wasn't a lot negative) seemed to be regarding slow shipment.
> 
> My guess is they don't actually have the product in stock but order it from Adobe once they know how many orders they have.
> 
> On the other hand, can't beat the price and since I'm not in any great hurry, I decided to give it a go.



The one I see is sold by Amazon.com. It may very well be shipped to you direct from Adobe, I that has happened to me in the past.

Iwas going to order a 2nd copy. I have on one PC plus laptop, but have 2 pc's without it. Then I rembered the problem using it on multiple pc's. You cannot share a database, and transfering data is difficult. Setting up a multi user database that can be easily shared would really increase there sales.


----------

